# I arrived at pickup and the couple had 2 white garbage bags filled with garbage.



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

They had rented the house for a week and had to take their trash with them.

I pull up and say,,is the trash coming with us? And they say yes,,,and so is the pitbull he is my service animal and you cant cancel the ride like the last driver did or we will report you to UBER.

I said no problem,,,let me turn around and back the car in so you can load the trash in the trunk,,,they said GREAT,,THANKS!

I took off,,got my cancellation fee and reported to uber that the pitbull was chewing on my tire. LOL


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Let us know when you get your deactivation notice.


----------



## jrdxix (Apr 19, 2019)

Interested to see where this one goes...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

i would have taken the dog, but not the garbage... ride share drivers are not a garbage pickup service.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Dave Bust said:


> They had rented the house for a week and had to take their trash with them.
> 
> I pull up and say,,is the trash coming with us? And they say yes,,,and so is the pitbull he is my service animal and you cant cancel the ride like the last driver did or we will report you to UBER.
> 
> ...


Please give us an update on this . Thank you


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

why didn't you cancel did not feel safe


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Smart . I like what you did . That pit bull lol. Trash . cloth seats ? cleaning for a damn hour afterwards.
He canceled for reason the drive is not stupid . 
Yea i know that dog was not chewing on your tire but i love how you called support to protect your self from that NOT service animal .
NOBODY has a pit bull service animal . They are not smart enough . This is why they use some only a small amount of dog breeds .
Some breeds are perfect and want to learn others just not made for it . Now pit bulls might be a great compassion animal not a blind leader or a dog they would use to smell you if your going to have a seizure . ( Dog is chewing my tire !) 
Hope you got that 250 dollar damage fee i know i would of . New tire for me thanks so much


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Smart . I like what you did . That pit bull lol. Trash . cloth seats ? cleaning for a damn hour afterwards.
> He canceled for reason the drive is not stupid .
> Yea i know that dog was not chewing on your tire but i love how you called support to protect your self from that NOT service animal .
> NOBODY has a pit bull service animal . They are not smart enough . This is why they use some only a small amount of dog breeds .
> ...


The pit bull chewing on his tire is what will make this story unbelievable or questionable to Uber...

Now if the dog had pee'd on his tire...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I would have turned my dash cam his direction and say sure I love dogs! But I'm not gonna be able to transport garbage... What you wanna do?


----------



## panzer group 6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Dave Bust said:


> I took off,,got my cancellation fee and reported to uber that the pitbull was chewing on my tire. LOL


Trash is over the top and unacceptable 
The dog is another issue, According to Federal Law.
Chances are rider does nothing


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Should of canceled for no mask. 

I wonder how the no mask vs denying a service animal will balance out?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes to dog. No to trash.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Iann said:


> Should of canceled for no mask.
> 
> I wonder how the no mask vs denying a service animal will balance out?


Interesting thought. The service animal is a federal law though, whereas the mask is Uber policy and federal recommendation.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

Pit bull is a guest and no mask, cancel!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Interesting thought. The service animal is a federal law though, whereas the mask is Uber policy and federal recommendation.


Mask for pax... muzzle for pooch... barrel for trash... problem solved... &#128077;


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

Cannot transport a DEAD dog........


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

MasterC said:


> Cannot transport a DEAD dog........:smiles:


Tie him to the bumper


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> ... ride share drivers are not a garbage pickup service.


Ummmmh, actually I would call most of the pax that use Pool, trash. LOL.


----------



## Oneonecoco (Feb 14, 2020)

Iann said:


> Should of canceled for no mask.
> 
> I wonder how the no mask vs denying a service animal will balance out?


It is... Should've (Abbreviation for "should have")


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Tie him to the bumper


What a mean thing to say. Let's tie the humans instead .


----------



## UpTownSmoke (Jan 30, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Smart . I like what you did . That pit bull lol. Trash . cloth seats ? cleaning for a damn hour afterwards.
> He canceled for reason the drive is not stupid .
> Yea i know that dog was not chewing on your tire but i love how you called support to protect your self from that NOT service animal .
> NOBODY has a pit bull service animal . They are not smart enough . This is why they use some only a small amount of dog breeds .
> ...


Sorry to disappoint you but Pitbull Terriers are amongst the smartest dogs in the world. New saw a dog chew on a tire that was on a car.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Some people like garbage.

Had a relative visit a few years back and treated her out to a nice indian resturant. While leaving the plaza passed by a big dumpster behind a restaurant. She yelled to stop, ran out and grabbed a poster sitting next to dumpster .

Even though I was dying a little on the inside that a rat infested poster is now in my car I let it slide. Then she unrolls it in my car  and tells me to have it. That's when I reminded her it was next to the dumpster. She then pointed out it was clean. After she got it, she seemed butt hurt that I felt too good for garbage 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> After she got it, she seemed butt hurt that I felt too good for garbage &#129335;‍♀.


If this is the way you feel, you're in the wrong career. :wink:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Should of told them to get a uhaul pickup truck, garbage is never going to be in my car either, the dog I don’t care about. These dumb pax think we are a cheap substitute for a uhaul, you did right leaving them at the curb


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Illini said:


> If this is the way you feel, you're in the wrong career. :wink:


Pax are fine for the most part. Usually their smell is coming from mouth and they take that with them (usually)

Even if they drop a wrapper, whatevs.

But bringing something out of trash or a bag of trash deserves a beat down. I'm hard like that &#128526;&#127378;️

Edit: Also want to add that when someone visits me I dont let them pay for anything. Thats the indian way. I just paid a decent check for her lunch and then she gets upset I dont want a poster out of the garbage &#129318;‍♀.


----------



## panzer group 6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> bag of trash deserves a beat down. I'm hard like that &#128526;&#127378;️


Yeah, "beat down"
you and your screw driver
Menace 2 Society.

Will u Jab the little umbrella ☂ in their nose?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

panzer group 6 said:


> Yeah, "beat down"
> you and your screw driver
> Menace 2 Society.
> 
> Will u Jab the little umbrella ☂ in their nose?


Screw driver &#128297; to the eye‼

I might giggle or have a twinkle in my eye but dirty up mkangs car with stank and &#128074;&#128165;. Luckily no dash cam &#128527;









Maybe the screwdriver &#127865; is for later &#128536;


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

what task was the "service"pit bull trained to perform? and did he have his red jacket on,or had he chewed that off as well!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Oneonecoco said:


> It is... Should've (Abbreviation for "should have")


This is no place for correct grammar or spelling.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hi @Dave Bust :

This is Justin from the Uber Safety Team reaching out to you. Hope your day is going well. We've decided to end our partnership with you. We know this can be upsetting. We didn't take this decision lightly.......................................



Uberguyken said:


> I'm not gonna be able to transport garbage... What you wanna do?





SHalester said:


> Yes to dog. No to trash.


.....................the above............record the garbage; record the dog; record their saying that the garbage is going; record your saying that you will haul the dog but not the garbage. Report to F*ub*a*r.* Mention in the report that you have it recorded.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Doordash looking a little more appealing...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UpTownSmoke said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but Pitbull Terriers are amongst the smartest dogs in the world. New saw a dog chew on a tire that was on a car.


funny i do not find any information supporting a pit bull to be a service dog any where .
https://www.sciencealert.com/smartest-dog-breeds-canine-psychologist-intelligence-petsHere is what google says about pitbulls . Pit Bull types (American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Pit mixes) are not recommended for service dog training for several reasons: 1). ... Pit types can be genetically dog aggressive, and this may not show in the dog's temperament until it becomes an adult.Jul 5, 2018 
Inkster police near my city have a order to run over all loose pit bulls i support them at doing there job .
I had 3 issues with dogs . All pit bulls . I had to legally shoot the last one .
edit just 4 days ago a child was attacked by a pit bull in my neighbor hood . Service dog pit bull total joke! 
my opinion all pit bulls must be spayed nuts cut. No more puppies allowed to be born after this year . 
A fine and jail time if your caught raising pit bulls and serious jail time if your pit bull attacks another animal or person .


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> i would have taken the dog, but not the garbage... ride share drivers are not a garbage pickup service.


And the dog deserves better than them



kingcorey321 said:


> funny i do not find any information supporting a pit bull to be a service dog any where .
> https://www.sciencealert.com/smartest-dog-breeds-canine-psychologist-intelligence-pets


At least that link's thumbnail is a corgi! Now there's a smart breed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> i do not find any information supporting a pit bull to be a service dog any where .
> .


Your link is pretty good, although for Number Two, it should read *STANDARD* Poodle. The Standard Poodle, a full sized dog with a full throated bark is, in fact, the second smartest dog, behind the Border Collie. You can not train a Standard to be a seeing-eye dog, because it is _extremely_ difficult to train one to disobey, such as crossing the street when the light is red. If the owner wants to cross against the light, the Standard will do it. The Shepherd or Labrador will not cross against the light even if the owner wants to.

The miniature and toy poodles are not very smart and are very nasty dogs on top of that. Their repeated inbreeding, especially the toys, is what does that.

Ask me how I know this.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Tie him to the bumper


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I had a corgi like the one pictured . Yes those dogs are smart. It was a very good pet to own . I miss him its been 15 or so years he passed away. Only issue with a corgi pure breed . LOL
These dogs are natural herding dogs. Meaning when they see a bigger dog 5 or so there weight. These little corgi will bight them,
Once mine bit a doverman . I told the guy hold your dog back mine will bight it .
Well my dog tore that dogs face like freddy kruger lol.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> I had a corgi like the one pictured . Yes those dogs are smart. It was a very good pet to own . I miss him its been 15 or so years he passed away. Only issue with a corgi pure breed . LOL
> These dogs are natural herding dogs. Meaning when they see a bigger dog 5 or so there weight. These little corgi will bight them,
> Once mine bit a doverman . I told the guy hold your dog back mine will bight it .
> Well my dog tore that dogs face like freddy kruger lol.


They will bite a dog five times or so their weight. Once mine bit a doberman.I told the guy, "Hold your dog back or mine will bite it."


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Dave Bust said:


> They had rented the house for a week and had to take their trash with them.
> 
> I pull up and say,,is the trash coming with us? And they say yes,,,and so is the pitbull he is my service animal and you cant cancel the ride like the last driver did or we will report you to UBER.
> 
> ...


----------



## panzer group 6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Hi @Dave Bust :
> This is Justin from the Uber Safety Team reaching out to you. Hope your day is going well. We've decided to end our partnership with you. We know this can be upsetting. We didn't take this decision lightly.......................................


amazing how Uber's computer Algorithm can sound so human.

This is "Justin"


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Would appear OP got the DQ.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> record the garbage; record the dog; record their saying that the garbage is going


I mean really what is worse to the pax: A) no ride or B) leaving the trash behind. Which one is more costly I wonder?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Illini said:


> Let us know when you get your deactivation notice.


Deactivated what for dogs always do damege in vehicle . Saturday nigh I got customer with big dog I told them to keep the dog on the floor after awhile the dog was in the middle on the seat .. the dog it scratch my fine leather seat on my Cadillac ..now who pays ..I change that seat once for same reason on my expenses .. how about to find that pax and charge 1500$ for property damage .


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Gby said:


> Deactivated what for dogs always do damege in vehicle . Saturday nigh I got customer with big dog I told them to keep the dog on the floor after awhile the dog was in the middle on the seat .. the dog it scratch my fine leather seat on my Cadillac ..now who pays ..I change that seat once for same reason on my expenses .. how about to find that pax and charge 1500$ for property damage .


Why not ask the pax to put the dogs on the floor or you will end the ride?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why not ask the pax to put the dogs on the floor or you will end the ride?


I told then but after 10 minutes when. I look in the mirror the dog was on the seat they didn't listen to me because Uber build culture in NYC to treat drivers as disposable garbage or lose the job


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

Gby said:


> Deactivated what for dogs always do damege in vehicle . Saturday nigh I got customer with big dog I told them to keep the dog on the floor after awhile the dog was in the middle on the seat .. the dog it scratch my fine leather seat on my Cadillac ..now who pays ..I change that seat once for same reason on my expenses .. how about to find that pax and charge 1500$ for property damage .


Wish we can take these asshole to small claim court for the damage.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

testa1973 said:


> Wish we can take these @@@@@@@ to small claim court for the damage.


Why can't you?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

testa1973 said:


> Wish we can take these @@@@@@@ to small claim court for the damage.


Besides time and inconvenience, I don't think there is anything stopping drivers from taking passengers to court.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Besides time and inconvenience, I don't think there is anything stopping drivers from taking passengers to court.


How are we getting passenger info?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

testa1973 said:


> How are we getting passenger info?


First off have a dash cam that records inside the car also. Second, when you accept a ping take a screen shot of the waybill, after you start the trip take another screen shot of the waybill and delete the first one. The waybill has all the trip details you can possibly get.

If you need to file a claim you file it against "John Doe" or "unknown" or what ever your local court says to. Once filed you subpoena Uber for the PAX details and update your claim at that time. Keep track of all your time, miles driven, and any other expenses you had to file the claim, you can add it all in as a recoverable expense.

If more drivers would take the time to do this, especially against false claims that cause them to lose pay while under investigation then it may slow down false claims, especially when you win and go to the local media and social media with your outcome.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

panzer group 6 said:


> amazing how Uber's computer Algorithm can sound so human.
> 
> This is "Justin"


Justin is only activated when rohits wife cleans his computer


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Gby said:


> I told then but after 10 minutes when. I look in the mirror the dog was on the seat they didn't listen to me because Uber build culture in NYC to treat drivers as disposable garbage or lose the job


As a woman I would have told them put the dog down on the floor or I will not drive you . You can tell them that it will ruin the seat. It depend how to explain that to the riders .


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Justin is only turned on when rohits wife cleans his computer
> View attachment 492744


The way those computers are being scrubbed, I think you got Rohit mixed up with Pornhit... :roflmao:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gby said:


> the dog it scratch my fine leather seat on my Cadillac


Why are you using a Cadillac with "fine" leather seats for rideshare?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Why are you using a Cadillac with "fine" leather seats for rideshare?


cuz my mommy bought it for me. :roflmao:


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Why are you using a Cadillac with "fine" leather seats for rideshare?


Because I also provide limousine service in NYC UBER black are good money I mean it was now not anymore ...as this transportation industry fail apart I had to change the car


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gby said:


> Because I also provide limousine service in NYC UBER black are good money I mean it was now not anymore ...as this transportation industry fail apart I had to change the car


That makes sense. But if it were me I would've waited to switch to X until I had a different car. You can't trust UberX or Lyft pax in a car with leather seats.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> That makes sense. But if it were me I would've waited to switch to X until I had a different car. You can't trust UberX or Lyft pax in a car with leather seats.


I'm not taking Uber x if was x with the dog I wouldn't even stop


----------



## panzer group 6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Justin is only activated when rohits wife cleans his computer
> View attachment 492744


I myself felt some "activation" watching this.
Is that wrong? Am I politically incorrect ?

She really dominates with that sponge, soap & water








I just added an activity to my evening agenda


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Gby said:


> Because I also provide limousine service in NYC UBER black are good money I mean it was now not anymore ...as this transportation industry fail apart I had to change the car


Know a guy that provides private car service down here for the very wealthy. He makes great money doing it. It took him a long time to build up a decent amount of clientele. Always great top notch service and always a decked out Cadillac Escalade never over 2 years old. Word of mouth among the rich is hard because none of them want to share who their driver is in fear of them not being available for when they need him.

When the private airport in this community was closed down he was making bank as the nearest private airport was a good hour drive. He was doing 2-3 of those trips a day.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gby said:


> I'm not taking Uber x if was x with the dog I wouldn't even stop


So you're saying Uber Black pax scratched up your seats? That blows.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> So you're saying Uber Black pax scratched up your seats? That blows.


Yup without any respect


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I mean really what is worse to the pax: A) no ride or B) leaving the trash behind. Which one is more costly I wonder?


There are too many potential variables. Without input from Original Poster, it might be difficult to determine that. Is there a dumpster or pubic trash can to which they can walk the trash bags and dump them? Does local ordinance prohibit the dumpping of household garbage in the public cans? If they leave the garbage bags on the property or near it, will the host charge more? Those are just a few. Had I been the one who was renting the house, I would have figured out what to do with the garbage before I was ready to leave, but, that is just me.



Gby said:


> Deactivated what for dogs always do damege in vehicle .





The queen &#128120; said:


> Why not ask the pax to put the dogs on the floor or you will end the ride?


You must keep in mind that any animal to which you object suddenly becomes a "service animal". As the Federal and State laws do not require any proof that said animal is a service animal, you are required to believe the customer. If he complains to Uber or Lyft, you face waitlisting, at best; at worst, de-activation. Currently, Federal Law recognises only dogs and one specific breed of a very small pony as a "service animal". You must haul those. As for the pony, you will be exempt if the pony will not fit into your vehicle This means that if you are driving some small Toyota or Hyundai, you might not have to haul the pony. If you have an SUV or van, likely you will. Dogs, of course, can fit into almost anything, so, you will have to haul the dog. You do not have to haul "service pythons" or "service parakeets".


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

White garbage bags?

Just say you don’t accept white trash.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are too many potential variables. Without input from Original Poster, it might be difficult to determine that. Is there a dumpster or pubic trash can to which they can walk the trash bags and dump them? Does local ordinance prohibit the dumpping of household garbage in the public cans? If they leave the garbage bags on the property or near it, will the host charge more? Those are just a few. Had I been the one who was renting the house, I would have figured out what to do with the garbage before I was ready to leave, but, that is just me.
> 
> You must keep in mind that any animal to which you object suddenly becomes a "service animal". As the Federal and State laws do not require any proof that said animal is a service animal, you are required to believe the customer. If he complains to Uber or Lyft, you face waitlisting, at best; at worst, de-activation. Currently, Federal Law recognises only dogs and one specific breed of a very small pony as a "service animal". You must haul those. As for the pony, you will be exempt if the pony will not fit into your vehicle This means that if you are driving some small Toyota or Hyundai, you might not have to haul the pony. If you have an SUV or van, likely you will. Dogs, of course, can fit into almost anything, so, you will have to haul the dog. You do not have to haul "service pythons" or "service parakeets".


No problem taking those animals as far they pay for the damage .any property damage without paying for it it is crime ..and I don't think the federal law it says to do property damage and run away


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gby said:


> I don't think the federal law it says to do property damage and run away


It does not. Federal law does not, however, permit you to reject the dog simply because you think that it will do damage.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It does not. Federal law does not, however, permit you to reject the dog simply because you think that it will do damage.


Not what i think think because I had serious damage the. I pay 1500$ from my pocket and last Saturday I had another damage by jerks who think my property are his property I told him to keep the dog in the floor after awhile the dog had climb on the seat then scratch my seat . This time are not that bad as last time to be replaced but it is still damage and it cost me money from my hard work .. stop influencing it is right to commit crime and run away like nothing happened .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gby said:


> Not what i think think because I had serious damage the


.I will respond to this as an adult; without the name calling.

You can eject the dog once he does the damage; yes. You can take steps to make the owners pay for the damage; yes. Break a leg on the last one, but, if you can do it, BRAVO for you! No one ever denied that you could do any of the above.

No one ever stated that the law allows anyone to commit a crime and not suffer the consequences. It often pans out that way in reality, but, no one ever stated here that the law allows this or that this is right.

What I meant, and, perhaps you did not understand, is that you can not reject just any dog because you think that it will do damage. If the passenger approaches your vehicle with a dog and states that it is a service dog, you must haul it. I am aware of your bitter experience. I do not agree with the law as it is written. Despite that, it is the law and if your are going to do this job, you must comply with it or suffer the consequences. You can work to change the law, but break a leg on that one, as well, as most people think that the law is acceptable as it is.

As soon as you object to an animal, it becomes a "service animal". The law does nothing to protect the provider against fake service animals. As the law is written, it encourages abuse. Despite that, we are stuck with it.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Tie him to the bumper


ok Mr. Griswold you cant do that sir.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Interesting thought. The service animal is a federal law though, whereas the mask is Uber policy and federal recommendation.


Mandatory State law in NY for OP, though. He has the right to refuse entry with no mask.

https://www.democratandchronicle.co...nesses-not-enforcing-mask-wearing/5449561002/


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

None of this matters, including no face mask, if passenger _utters_ the phrase _Service Animal..._immediate Deactivation with zero appeal. Period.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Dave Bust said:


> They had rented the house for a week and had to take their trash with them.
> 
> I pull up and say,,is the trash coming with us? And they say yes,,,and so is the pitbull he is my service animal and you cant cancel the ride like the last driver did or we will report you to UBER.
> 
> ...


Ya. It's food and luggage only. We are not a moving or trash hauling company. You cancel due to unsafe pickup. People were nuts in the head


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

If they called you , say the garbage is a health hazard, it is not safe for me and the passengers.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Charge $10 to get rid of the garbage for them and hit them up for another $25 cleaning fee for the pooch. It’s a service business.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Must have been amazing seeing trash carrying two bags of trash,


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Sounds like maybe they were being evicted. I hate the idea of kicking someone while they may be down. If it was really trash, wouldn't they just have thrown it in the dumpster at the facility? Some people can't relocate with a fancy set of luggage. Like I said, I'd hate to pile onto their horrible day with more inhumane treatment. And yes, I get it, hauling people's dogs sucks, but wouldn't it be ok if you were the one bright spot in their horrible day?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

One of the main problems in US society and the world is the heartless, mean and nasty ghouls that walk our streets all races, you can see it with the many posts from people on this forum, it is what it is, but a huge problem.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Why are you using a Cadillac with "fine" leather seats for rideshare?


Cause the don't make fine Corinthian leather anymore in cars?!?!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> i would have taken the dog, but not the garbage... ride share drivers are not a garbage pickup service.


They actually are, they drive a lot of trash around all day.


----------



## Oneonecoco (Feb 14, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This is no place for correct grammar or spelling.


Why not? We can correct a person (in a good way) instead of letting him/her continue with the wrong grammar unknowingly... that is, if that person is willing to learn and change. 
You're being ignorant.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Oneonecoco said:


> Why not? We can correct a person (in a good way) instead of letting him/her continue with the wrong grammar unknowingly... that is, if that person is willing to learn and change.
> You're being ignorant.


Because it's an internet message board. If you go around correcting everyone's spelling and grammar, not only will you have a full-time job on your hands, but you'll be exceedingly annoying to everyone.


----------



## Oneonecoco (Feb 14, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Because it's an internet message board. If you go around correcting everyone's spelling and grammar, not only will you have a full-time job on your hands, but you'll be exceedingly annoying to everyone.


Oh, ok... I can see that, and I agree with you. Thanks


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Because it's an internet message board. If you go around correcting everyone's spelling and grammar, not only will you have a full-time job on your hands, but you'll be exceedingly annoying to everyone.


But what about those of us that are exceedingly annoyed by typos and bad grammar? &#129300;

Oh and you spelled "too" wrong.

Made ya look!!! Oh right annoying......

:whistling:


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> But what about those of us that are exceedingly annoyed by typos and bad grammar? &#129300;
> 
> Oh and you spelled "too" wrong.
> 
> ...


Let me think about that one.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Oneonecoco said:


> Why not? We can correct a person (in a good way) instead of letting him/her continue with the wrong grammar unknowingly... that is, if that person is willing to learn and change.
> You're being ignorant.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

A pitbull as a service animal seems highly unusual but I believe it’s ok to ask for papers confirming it’s a service animal. In most cases Labs are the service animals of choice. Service and emotional supports animals are two very distinct pets. Don’t be surprised if you get deactivated or the authorities contact you.

Had a lady who looked 100% fine with no visible disability pull the service animal card on me when the dog was indeed a emotional support pet. Drove her anyway, but reported rider to Uber. No more matching with this person.

In a different occasion a dog had poop in his butt and left stains all over the backseat. Got $100+ cleaning fee, drove home, picked up soap and hot water and cleaned it myself. Glad I don’t seat in the back 😌


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> I believe it's ok to ask for papers confirming it's a service animal.


It's not. There are a bajillion threads on this topic.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> It's not. There are a bajillion threads on this topic.


I see.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Oneonecoco said:


> Why not? We can correct a person (in a good way) instead of letting him/her continue with the wrong grammar unknowingly... that is, if that person is willing to learn and change.
> You're being ignorant.


And you're being that guy standing at the bar who's well along the spectrum who wants to join in and wants to follow along with the conversation... but he can't keep up with the nuances of conversation and he certainly doesn't realise when people are being serious and when they are not. So he just stands there and either blurts out something inappropriate every so often, or stares uncomfortably into his drink, awkwardly shuffling from foot to foot. The other people in the group that he has latched himself into eye him with partly with a degree of pity, and partly hoping that he will shuffle off somewhere else.

If you insist on criticising my comment, "ignorant" would not be the correct word. Ignorant means "lack of knowledge", which I did not display, given that my comment was an opinion. My comment could indeed be characterised as flippant or glib. Possibly even as obtuse. But to think it was 'ignorant" shows a distinct lack of knowledge on your part of what the word means. Which is, indeed, quite ignorant of you.

People in glass houses...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Dave Bust said:


> They had rented the house for a week and had to take their trash with them.
> 
> I pull up and say,,is the trash coming with us? And they say yes,,,and so is the pitbull he is my service animal and you cant cancel the ride like the last driver did or we will report you to UBER.
> 
> ...


Garbage man lol. You drive the Garbage


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Having driver for Uber for an unbelievable 4 years, I have pretty much encountered almost everything imaginable So, here is my trash 'story."

i started getting pickups in my area from an African lady.
i'm talking full blown African with Moo Moo , head wrap and she was pregnant. She was also accompanied by what I presumed to be her her mother. They were staying in an a gated apartment complex. on my first pick up I called her for the gate code.When i picked them up, she said in a heavy accent something about being able to trust me. Having lived overseas for many years in Asia taxi drivers are looked down down upon. The fact that this was a large complex and I don't know which apartment they were in seemed a rude comment. I had the unfortunate experience of getting their request several times. They were very condescending to me and the younger one was one her phone tracking the route on GPS to make sure I was not taking them in on a joy ride. Sometimes questioning me on my route. All of there rides were relatively short rides never more than a $5-6 ride.There trips where either to a doctor appointment or the Wal Mart which was a $3 ride. In case you are not aware of US Immigration Laws , A baby born in the United States regardless of the parents Citizenship becomes a US citizen, so called "Anchor Babies"
So now to the Trash story. One dai I picked them up and Moo Moo and Mama came out with a Shopping bag.You know the kind with the bag and string handles. They asked me to open the back of my SUV to put it in. The shopping bag was filled with the most disgusting stinking garbage I have ever smelled. I guess they were too cheap to buy plastic garbage bags. The smell was so bad they even rolled the windows down in the back where they were sitting. Now the dumpster was in the front of the complex right past the gate, when I pulled over and stopped they expected me to get out and dump the trash. I sat there and popped the back and eventually the grandma got out and threw the bag in the dumpster. Of course they gave me a bad rating. They were going to wal mart,$3 ride. I got there pickup request and turned off my app. I told every uber Driver I knew to ignore them. I eventually stopped getting request from them. I guess she had her baby who became a US citizen and went back to Africa.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> It's not. There are a bajillion threads on this topic.





Lyle said:


> Having driver for Uber for an unbelievable 4 years, I have pretty much encountered almost everything imaginable So, here is my trash 'story."
> 
> i started getting pickups in my area from an African lady.
> i'm talking full blown African with Moo Moo , head wrap and she was pregnant. She was also accompanied by what I presumed to be her her mother. They were staying in an a gated apartment complex. on my first pick up I called her for the gate code.When i picked them up, she said in a heavy accent something about being able to trust me. Having lived overseas for many years in Asia taxi drivers are looked down down upon. The fact that this was a large complex and I don't know which apartment they were in seemed a rude comment. I had the unfortunate experience of getting their request several times. They were very condescending to me and the younger one was one her phone tracking the route on GPS to make sure I was not taking them in on a joy ride. Sometimes questioning me on my route. All of there rides were relatively short rides never more than a $5-6 ride.There trips where either to a doctor appointment or the Wal Mart which was a $3 ride. In case you are not aware of US Immigration Laws , A baby born in the United States regardless of the parents Citizenship becomes a US citizen, so called "Anchor Babies"
> So now to the Trash story. One dai I picked them up and Moo Moo and Mama came out with a Shopping bag.You know the kind with the bag and string handles. They asked me to open the back of my SUV to put it in. The shopping bag was filled with the most disgusting stinking garbage I have ever smelled. I guess they were too cheap to buy plastic garbage bags. The smell was so bad they even rolled the windows down in the back where they were sitting. Now the dumpster was in the front of the complex right past the gate, when I pulled over and stopped they expected me to get out and dump the trash. I sat there and popped the back and eventually the grandma got out and threw the bag in the dumpster. Of course they gave me a bad rating. They were going to wal mart,$3 ride. I got there pickup request and turned off my app. I told every uber Driver I knew to ignore them. I eventually stopped getting request from them. I guess she had her baby who became a US citizen and went back to Africa.


I had a situation once and never let it happen again, caught me off guard and in a good positive mood, I had a Haitian woman in South Florida a short run get in the car with a small bag of trash, did not smell and the dumpster was around 50 yards away, I let her get away with it for the sake of the rating and decided in future what ever my mood never again. I also have run into many things with driver full time for 4 years. I just bought a new SUV back in November it has 18k from this shit job and after this break I will never do it again. I have gotten in trouble quite a few times because after someone pisses me off I am looking for the next asshole to take it out on and my mouth has gotten me in trouble when angry, I don't care who it is when I am in that mode. I am trying to figure out my next move for a retirement job.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I would just say “I can’t take trash, but if you want me to take those two bags of valuables with me, I can drop them off. However, since I can’t take trash the two of you will need to stay behind.”


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

If I arrived at a pickup and the pax had two bags full of Eagles fans, I would shuffle


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Dave Bust said:


> They had rented the house for a week and had to take their trash with them.
> 
> I pull up and say,,is the trash coming with us? And they say yes,,,and so is the pitbull he is my service animal and you cant cancel the ride like the last driver did or we will report you to UBER.
> 
> ...


And I'm going to pull up the road, report you to uber and call the police while you wait for your next driver who is also going to report you. Stand up for yourself
We (most due to arbitration) cant sue uber, but you can sue the passenger for false allegations and WE NEED TO in order to stop pax from this crap.


----------



## riserfilly (Feb 14, 2020)

Gby said:


> Not what i think think because I had serious damage the. I pay 1500$ from my pocket and last Saturday I had another damage by jerks who think my property are his property I told him to keep the dog in the floor after awhile the dog had climb on the seat then scratch my seat . This time are not that bad as last time to be replaced but it is still damage and it cost me money from my hard work .. stop influencing it is right to commit crime and run away like nothing happened .


I carry a large towel in my trunk in case I have to transport dogs. Just lay it on my seat and everything is good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> None of this matters, including no face mask, if passenger _utters_ the phrase _Service Animal..._immediate Deactivation with zero appeal. Period.


UNION.
DOG MUST WEAR MASK ALSO !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

riserfilly said:


> I carry a large towel in my trunk in case I have to transport dogs. Just lay it on my seat and everything is good.


I have a heavy drop cloth I use. I like it is a little thicker for long claws.


----------



## Song Writer Dad (Feb 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Pax are fine for the most part. Usually their smell is coming from mouth and they take that with them (usually)
> 
> Even if they drop a wrapper, whatevs.
> 
> ...


Love the Indian Way! Let's meet for dinner. (Just kidding.)


----------



## Blanko1 (Apr 28, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> i would have taken the dog, but not the garbage... ride share drivers are not a garbage pickup service.


Agree !! we are not garbage collectors


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cool story. Very creative.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Any dog can be a service dog. Mine was an Akita mix from the pound. She went straight to the floor w/o being told. SDs know how to behave in various environments. I still had drivers wigging out verbally regarding fleas. Sigh, my dog never had fleas!

Now I transport only a cat from time to time in a carrier. My understanding is that I am to tell the driver via text after they accept the ride and they can deny the cat. 

No one has so far. No biggy if they do, I leave time to ask another.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

Dave Bust said:


> They had rented the house for a week and had to take their trash with them.
> 
> I pull up and say,,is the trash coming with us? And they say yes,,,and so is the pitbull he is my service animal and you cant cancel the ride like the last driver did or we will report you to UBER.
> 
> ...


Deactivation my a$$! Trust me you did the right thing. Even if they reported you, uber will take into account that a previous driver or drivers passed on those trailer park tourists. I had two rides like that. First a couple only needed to jump their vehicle, I explained we are not road side service and only get paid for a completed ride. If the guy was smart he would have offered $$ for my time but nope he had to use the ol "you can't refuse me" or ill report you. I said thats cool just make sure you spell my name correctly "p h u c h off". The second time was a college student who was standing curbside with about three boxes of clothing and get this, may I get a drum roll please. A twin size mattress where he confidently explained that he has rope to tie it down on my roof. I honestly was not mad as I drove away nearly in tears from laughter.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Illini said:


> Let us know when you get your deactivation notice.


I'm waiting for the day when I can sacrifice my account to this very worthy cause.



Iann said:


> Should of canceled for no mask.
> 
> I wonder how the no mask vs denying a service animal will balance out?


I would have canceled if the dog wasn't wearing a mask.


----------

